# Building a hunting shack.



## Chris (Aug 10, 2015)

A buddy of mine owns a bunch of land in central CA that we have been hunting for a while now. They used to use it quite a bit before us and had it fixed up pretty well with some old travel trailers and stuff but over the years those are just mouse homes and need to be burned. We have decided to build a basic shack, kind of like a shed but sealed as good as we can get it. We are going to run it all 12 volt with a deep cycle and solar charger and bring up a generator when we use it. My question is it would be nice to have a place to go to the bathroom other then next to a tree. They have an old outhouse over a hole in the ground already but it is run down, we could rebuild it but I have been thinking about one of those composting toilets? I have no idea how they work or if it would be a good choice so figured I would ask you guys,

We are heading up Friday morning to do some deer hunting and get started on this project.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2015)

A basic shack with a bathroom, really.  The outhouse has 0 maintenance.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 10, 2015)

They seem to be in use more and more, there is some smell from the units from what I've heard. Maybe you could talk to Austin and see if he could start a composting toilet web site...


----------



## frodo (Aug 10, 2015)

burry a 55 gallon drum,  with a 20' section of perf pipe  exiting it for the drain field.  daylight the end

build a 4x4 ft floor.   mount a toilet on a closet collar,  dropping straight down into the barrel

typical hunting camp toilet


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 10, 2015)

frodo said:


> burry a 55 gallon drum,  with a 20' section of perf pipe  exiting it for the drain field.  daylight the end
> 
> build a 4x4 ft floor.   mount a toilet on a closet collar,  dropping straight down into the barrel
> 
> typical hunting camp toilet



How do you flush without water?


----------



## frodo (Aug 10, 2015)

where is the water?  

gotta be water,  critters gotta drink, pour a bucket of water in the bowl

or

my bad,,we do not worry about water,  rivers every where, need a damn boat to do anything
we just scoop a bucket of water out of the river, dump it in the toilet.
some get fancy,  lil giant pump and run a pipe from the river.
leave the pipe,  and take the pump with when you leave


----------



## JoeD (Aug 10, 2015)

The composting toilets I have seen were terrible. They smelled. They were high. You needed a step to get on them.

Also they need 120 volts to heat the stuff.


----------



## mako1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Frodo has the right idea.I have a neighbor that installed a composting toilet himself and the cost of the toilet was over $3k.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 10, 2015)

There is a reason they put the &#8220;Out&#8221; in Outhouse. Cut the bottom out of the barrel bury it in the ground build your little building complete with crescent moon cutout in the door, mount a seat for comfort above the hole in the bench and set a bag of lime with a sugar scoop in it in one corner and the TP holder in the other corner. With hunting camp usage I would say you are good for ten years. At that time start with a new barrel and dig the new hole about 20 feet from the old using the dirt from the new hole to cap the old one. A well-built outhouse on skids should last at least 100 years. 

As for the cabin I would build it at home and move it there if I was building one. Much cheaper would be to find another used camper in good shape and build a covered porch to sit in front of it.


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2015)

http://natureshead.net/

Here is another idea.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2015)

We have a 300 gallon water tank and will have rain gutters to collect water. There is a lake about 1/4 mile away that we can bring water from but we won't count on that.


----------



## frodo (Aug 10, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> There is a reason they put the Out in Outhouse. Cut the bottom out of the barrel bury it in the ground build your little building complete with crescent moon cutout in the door, mount a seat for comfort above the hole in the bench and set a bag of lime with a sugar scoop in it in one corner and the TP holder in the other corner. With hunting camp usage I would say you are good for ten years. At that time start with a new barrel and dig the new hole about 20 feet from the old using the dirt from the new hole to cap the old one. A well-built outhouse on skids should last at least 100 years.
> 
> As for the cabin I would build it at home and move it there if I was building one. Much cheaper would be to find another used camper in good shape and build a covered porch to sit in front of it.



thats how we do it.

I back pac my hunting blinds in.

this is a turkey blind,

I use 3/4 emt,  smash the ends,  cover it in chicken wire
this year,  let it sit and the brush / vines cover it,  next year you wont be able to see it

tore down it all fits in a pac,


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 10, 2015)

If you go to this site and browse the "Sanitation" section in the Survivor Library Files, you may find some interesting reads.  I'm sure you'll find some other interesting topics given that you're camp is off grid and this site is specifically about that.  Some of the documents are old technology, but it's technology that worked.

http://www.survivorlibrary.com/


----------



## frodo (Aug 10, 2015)

did you know a crayon,  will burn for 30 minutes?

put a wick in  can of crisco,  light all night


hand sanitiser,  will burn like sterno,  not hot enough to cook,  but will keep you and coffee warm

vaselene soaked cotton swabs as water proof fire starter.

your poncho,  and 20' op paracord is a hammock


----------



## frodo (Aug 10, 2015)

prefab cabin  4x4 sections  make a 8x8 room

that can be added to ,  making a 16x8  

prefab at house, number sections,  drill holes

bolt together on site


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2015)

That is kind of the plan. My buddy is a custom home builder so hopefully he can figure that part out. I left him in charge of the building itself, I will be taking over plumbing, electrical and other fun stuff. I am debating bringing my Mini Excavator up there but towing 12,000 pounds for six hours doesn't sound that appealing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 10, 2015)

Chris said:


> That is kind of the plan. My buddy is a custom home builder so hopefully he can figure that part out. I left him in charge of the building itself, I will be taking over plumbing, electrical and other fun stuff. I am debating bringing my Mini Excavator up there but towing 12,000 pounds for six hours doesn't sound that appealing.



And I thought a 1-1/2 hour drive to our lease was a long pull....

If you still had a Ford, you wouldn't know it was back there...


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't know it is behind my cummins either and I still get 15 mpg. Problem is California only lets you tow at 55mph.


----------



## frodo (Aug 10, 2015)

my hunting cabin is...oh wait,  I'm living in it.

living out..has its advantages,  true.

but,,it has a lot of disadvantages also.

when you want a burger or a steak,  you go..and are their in 5 minutes.

hardware store also.

its an hour drive to do anything but go to church or buy gas around here


take the mini,  shovels aint fun


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2015)

Progress has started. I managed to bust out my back window of my truck in the way up. I just replaced that window. You have any idea what they get for a power sliding window.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600109.414153.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600188.230775.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600225.013461.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600250.728782.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600281.213429.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2015)

Pictures.........

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600337.544694.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600366.176699.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600387.543307.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600421.491682.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600444.441681.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2015)

More pictures......

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600497.877260.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600527.243869.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600553.643354.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600577.757848.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439600596.775006.jpg


Time to go hunting now. Will do a little more tonight after dinner.


----------



## frodo (Aug 14, 2015)

Chris,  that old fridge,  THAT is a smoker..do you know how to convert it?

NICE hunting camp.


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2015)

I might take it home


----------



## havasu (Aug 15, 2015)

My two cent addition....I'm place a few more blocks around the perimeter base to prevent warping of the floors. Looking great. What area is that?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2015)

An hour out of paso Robles.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439618531.184194.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439618577.983620.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439618602.317617.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439618624.950341.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 15, 2015)

Are you adding a skylight on top?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2015)

No just plenty of windows.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2015)

Back at it this morning after fighting with raccoons trying to steal stuff


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a 2x4' curb mounted skylight you're welcome to have if you want to add a skylight.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439666791.173927.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439666820.773609.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439666862.140830.jpg


Holy hell is it hot and humid.


----------



## frodo (Aug 15, 2015)

coming along nicely.


----------



## Ditchmonkey (Aug 16, 2015)

I've been researching this composting toilet business a lot lately. For a limited use situation like yours I wouldn't spend the money on a commercial composting toilet. Even if money was not an issue, it's not the best solution for your situation. Bucket sawdust toilets are actually very well regarded and dead simple to make. Just build a box with a toilet seat over a 5 gallon bucket. The bucket starts with some sawdust at the bottom, you do your business, then add a scoop of sawdust on top of that. Done correctly, this method is supposed to not stink much at all. It will work best if you limit the amount of urine in the bucket.

Once the bucket needs to be emptied, pull it out, replace it with another, and empty the bucket in a 50 gallon plastic barrel that serves as your composter. I'm going to build one of these later this year and I plan on using biodegradable bags in the bucket so that the bucket requires no messy cleanup when it's emptied.


----------



## frodo (Aug 16, 2015)

you live at a saw mill?


----------



## Ditchmonkey (Aug 16, 2015)

frodo said:


> you live at a saw mill?



No, but I also don't live in a swamp. The commercial composting toilets generally use peat moss.


----------



## frodo (Aug 16, 2015)

HA!! your correct!  

why not dig a hole, do your bidness, cover with dirt
repeat as needed till hole filled.  move to another spot

fella is at deer camp couple weeks at the most.


----------



## Ditchmonkey (Aug 16, 2015)

frodo said:


> HA!! your correct!
> 
> why not dig a hole, do your bidness, cover with dirt
> repeat as needed till hole filled.  move to another spot
> ...



I think the pit toilet is a pretty good solution. Just adding to the composting toilet part of the discussion.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2015)

Found out they already have a makeshift septic system out that we will be tieing into.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439783387.420627.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439783418.157055.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439783440.422729.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439783466.122893.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 17, 2015)

Even A/C? Damn dude, that's not roughing it at all. 

When are you going to mount the sign over the door that reads:

"Dad's pad when Mom's mad?"


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2015)

The bunks......

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439784095.732733.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll get some more pics of the inside tomorrow before I pack up.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 17, 2015)

What happened to the back truck window?


----------



## frodo (Aug 17, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> What happened to the back truck window?



gotta be a good story


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2015)

Got rear ended by my golf cart.


----------



## frodo (Aug 17, 2015)

dont feel bad Chris.  i forgot to tie my mower down on my trailer.

it rolled off in the middle of an intersection.  

I had to put it back on with EVERYONE looking and laughing. 

em bare assed the crap out of me


----------



## nealtw (Aug 17, 2015)

A little like dumping 1000 board feet of lumber in an intersection.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2015)

Finally home! Took 8 hours to do a 5 hour drive. Came home to 85 degree heat and it never felt so cool in my life. While building the shack it was 105 with high humidity.

Got a lot done in a couple days. Will be back up there in November for a turkey hunt and will bring some more furnishings.

Decided on actual working toilet and have it plumbed. I put in a 300 gallon water tank that will be filled by the rain gutter. Then I have it going into the house via a 12 volt pump. I have two deep cycle batteries on a solar charger and led lighting inside.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439871980.304150.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439871995.015107.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439872013.649194.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439872027.281827.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439872049.029177.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 18, 2015)

I just showed Cindy your pics. She commented on how resourceful you are and then said, "You mean he left his wife at home with two little kids while he is doing this s#!t?" 

Women! LOL


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2015)

I left her with food and water?


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2015)

From this shack it's over an hour drive to the nearest store or place to buy anything. If we don't bring it in it ain't coming. It takes about a half hour just getting the few miles down the narrow half gone trail.


----------



## havasu (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey, you don't need to convince me. That's what men do. We are the hunters/gatherers. At least that's what I tell myself while I'm cleanin' toilets!


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2015)

It sure did suck driving home in 110 degree heat with a broken back window. It was like having a furnace blow on me.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2015)

Lift the tank 4 ft, do away with the need to pump.


----------



## havasu (Aug 18, 2015)

I'd imagine the local bears will have that plastic water tank in a zillion pieces pretty quick?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice job Chris. I agree put the tank higher and save the water for other things and dig a pit to go in outside. Might want to throw a chlorine pool pill in the tank when you go each time. What&#8217;s the normal rain fall there? 

Only other concerns I have is it went past &#8220;Shack&#8221; status after post #21. And what are those little tiny animals people keep posting pictures of? They almost look like the white tail deer we have in pa.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm thinking I will build a platform for the tank.

I agree it ain't a shack anymore. The goal was to seal it up best we could to keep critters out so essentially it is a small house.

Cost was about 1500 bucks and whatever other materials we had laying around. Took us four days to build with two of us.

Those are black tail deer. I went hunting every morning and evening. Probably saw 50 doe's.

This property has deer, turkey, bear, pig, quail, dove and all the predators.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds like its gonna be a blast for years to come. I love mine...basic, and quiet.. its the good life.:beer:


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2015)

We are thinking of digging a pond up there this year. I can bring a tractor in but not sure about filling it.


----------



## frodo (Aug 21, 2015)

let the good Lord fill it.  It outta take about 3 years


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2015)

In ca it might just be a hole in the ground forever.


----------



## frodo (Aug 21, 2015)

passed a newhunting law yesterday for mississippi.

we can hunt over bait now


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2015)

Lucky!

........


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 21, 2015)

Don't think Tennessee will ever pass a law that allws baiting.


----------



## frodo (Aug 21, 2015)

got 2,  50 lb sacks of corn and 2,  50 lb sacs of apple corn .  

 I kill 1 or 2 a year for meat. and feed the others regular to keep them healthy.

they come to my back yard  30 minutes before sundown,  lay down and wait to be feed.

spoiled *** critters

 noticed something,  they turned their noses up at the salt block,  did not want anything to do with it

a raccoon, on the other hand. LOL..would try and steal it every night.

he would try and tote it off,  but all he managed to do was roll it.

till it got small enough for the lil robber to drag it off.


----------



## frodo (Aug 21, 2015)

guess you guys can have my old sign


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2015)

I need that sign


----------



## frodo (Oct 1, 2015)

It's  yours.  LOL,   








Chris said:


> I need that sign


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2015)

Was supposed to go up there next weekend and do some work and turkey hunting but my hunting buddy broke his foot a couple days ago so it may be a no go.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2017)

UPDATE, our hunting shack burned down a couple months back when a fire came through the area.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 1, 2017)

Chris said:


> UPDATE, our hunting shack burned down a couple months back when a fire came through the area.



Yuck..wheres the unlike button.. Looks like a good reason to get back out there then!! Let me know when! LOL


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2017)

I am not sure if I will get back out there, I am moving to Idaho in the spring and have Turkeys on my property so no need to drive a day.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 1, 2017)

I was just lookin for an excuse to build stuff and drink a beer..:rofl:

Your new start sounds good , good luck!


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2017)

I am looking at buying some empty land in the woods so I can build another shack like that and have a place to drink beer, er I mean hunt.


----------



## havasu (Feb 1, 2017)

I'll supply the beer!


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2017)

You have to come to america


----------



## havasu (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep.............


----------



## frodo (Feb 2, 2017)

you are going to need a turkey blind it sounds like.

because it is light and can be carried in.  i use   1/2'' emt..i build a 4x8 box 4' tall

i smash the ends of the emt with a hammer,. then screw the frame together using sheet metal self tapers

i fame it in 4 wall panels,  1 roof panel  and put chicken wire zip tied to the panels

you can carry the panels to your location, stand the panels up,  screw them together,


,,,plant a couple of creeping vines  one on each end

they will grow all over it,  and throw dead fall branches around it.  

put you a bucket in there and your good to go


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 3, 2017)

I wonder about the smell of composting toilets.  They use them all the time in the Tiny House shows on FYI, DIY, and HGTV.  Not sure why because they have showers and sinks so they'd need some kind of proper hook-up for the gray water as well as the black water.  I've never seen them install a holding tank in one of the tiny houses.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> I wonder about the smell of composting toilets.  They use them all the time in the Tiny House shows on FYI, DIY, and HGTV.  Not sure why because they have showers and sinks so they'd need some kind of proper hook-up for the gray water as well as the black water.  I've never seen them install a holding tank in one of the tiny houses.



What goes on in a tiny house stays in the tiny house.


----------

